# station sale rumors thread



## PF9 (Jul 10, 2009)

here, post rumors about any stations that could end up on the selling block soon

I'll start:

CBS owns four CW stations in markets where a 3rd party owns the CBS affiliate, they are:

WGNT - Hampton Roads
WTOG - Tampa Bay
WUPA - Atlanta
KSTW - Seattle

CBS could arrange a three-way swap, in which they trade WUPA to Meredith, who in turn trades KVVU (Vegas Fox affiliate) to Cox (who owns the other Fox affiliate in Nevada, Reno's KRXI), and they in turn swap KIRO (CBS in Seattle) to CBS. Duopolies would be formed in Atlanta between WGNX and WUPA (owned by Meredith), and in Seattle between KIRO and KSTW (owned by CBS).

As for WGNT, it could swapped over to either of the following:
*Local TV (owner of WTKR)
*Sinclair (owner of WTVZ) in exchange for WUCW in the Twin Cities
*Belo (owner of WVEC)

And concerning WTOG, CBS could make a deal with Gannett where in either Gannett buys WTOG, or CBS buys WTSP.


----------

